# Injure brown finch found - advice needed



## widamo12 (May 24, 2010)

i found a little brown finch... he is like few days old... it has some feathers and i think his left leg is broken... what can i do???
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Bumping up as this got lost in another thread


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

widamo12 said:


> i found a little brown finch... he is like few days old... it has some feathers and i think his left leg is broken... what can i do???
> Edit/Delete Message


Please tell us where you are and we'll try to get you some help.

Terry


----------

